# TEA 20 engine rebuild



## norman A (Jun 3, 2007)

G/day fella`s,
I`m about to begin rebuilding the motor on my TEA 20 which is a 1st. for me, so I seek your help.
Could anyone on the forum advise whether I should use a sealer when installing the sleeves and or liners.
If so, could you advise the correct sealer for the job and whether it should be used both top and bottom of the liners on installation.
When installing the liners, do I install them one at a time or in pairs. My concern is aligning the liners correctly, or will they turn easily in the block if they are not aligned correctly.?
Norman A.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Just wondered if you ever got that together? Still running?


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G.Day norman A.
When fitting the liners the most important thing as always is cleanliness the least bit of debris even dust and the liners wont seal. plenty of wire brush and cleaning inside the engine block, hose out with water and let dry thoroughly ,you should have two figure 8 copper gaskets in the kit I use permatex number three gasket compound it does not go hard ,use it sparingly and lightly coat around the bottom of the cylinder block ,the area where the liners sit ,coat two at a time and carefully install the copper gasket do not bend or kink make sure the gasket is fitted nice and flat in there Then coat the area on the bottom flange of the liner again sparingly and gently fit the liner into the block it should not need any real effort to get it all the way in,the liners have four flats on the top flange when you have two liners in try and get the flats lined up it does not realy matter so long as there is a gap between them .
the top of the liners dont need any sealant as the cylinder head gasket seals all of this part when fitting the cylinder head you may if you wish put a very thin coating of permatex both sides of the gasket thats up to you .
That is how to install the liners.
Have a great day 
Regards 
Hutch.


----------



## mark12 (Aug 26, 2013)

any tips on getting the old one out,cheers mark.


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G'day mark.
The first thing to do is spray oil or wd40 down the sides of the liners,use a garden hose to pressure wash the engine block first then get a block of hard wood and using a 4 pound hammer and the piece of wood tap the liners SIDEWAYS like loosening a tooth then when the liner is loose lay the block on it,s side and tap the liners out. as said before ,Cleanliness is of the utmost importance Get a flashlight in there and have a good look at the bottom of the block where the liners sit,don,t forget the bore where the liner passes through.
Not really a big job but don,t rush it .
Regards.
Hutch


----------

